# Need some Caribbean Spiney Lobster ideas



## jjwdiver (Jun 7, 2012)

Throwing a party for a longtime employee of the shop I work at and surprise...they want me to be grill master.  We are having steaks, but the guy requested me to do some of my magic with some lobster.  He asked if there was some kind of lobster wrapped in bacon type of thing I could do, and of course I said yes.  So, my question is what to do?  I could just chunk up the lobster into large shrimp size portions and wrap in bacon then grill and maybe have a dipping sauce. Any ideas, suggestions and especially recipes would be appreciated.

Thanks,

John

btw - (and don't be haters) we will be doing the lobster catch earlier that day so fresh only!


----------



## moikel (Jun 7, 2012)

Lucky you ! I ate some in Cuba back in 98 .Hard to remember what they tasted like must have been the rum!

I am not that sure about the combination but each to their own. I think you will need the bacon cut thin so you dont over power the lobster.Wrapping uncooked lobster might be a bit tricky. Is the flesh firm when they are raw?


----------



## ritamcd (Jun 7, 2012)

suggestion .. we live in lobster country here .. Par cook the bacon until almost done .. then wrap and finish cooking on the grill .. sounds super good ..
Also a fresh pineapple mango salsa served on the side would kick up the Caribbean side of things  ... of course corn on the cob and new potatoes are always a welcome site at any type of lobster boil or q ..

I would remove the tail clean it then wrap it in the par cooked bacon ..  The flesh is pretty stable when raw so it shouldn't be too tough .. ya may need a toothpick to hold the bacon on tho ..
Kinda like scallops wrapped in bacon..

If you would like the recipe for the salsa let me know .. I just made some the other day to go with grilled chicken


----------



## jjwdiver (Jun 7, 2012)

I would love to try that recipe - thanks!!!!!

Lobsters have a fairly firm flesh,so no worries with it.  I like the idea of par cooking the bacon too!

Here is one from a month or so ago:


----------



## sparkypyro (Jun 7, 2012)

Now I'm getting hungry, going back to Belize this year for Christmas and New Years. Lobster for breakfast, lobster for lunch and lobster for dinner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 8, 2012)

John, When is this party to be held? I have an idea for a sauce but want to test it before I give the recipe...JJ


----------



## jjwdiver (Jun 8, 2012)

JJ, party is a week from this Sunday.  Thank you!!


----------



## ritamcd (Jun 11, 2012)

Sorry it took me a while to get back to ya ..

2 mango's diced

1 cup fresh or canned pineapple < if canned drain most of the juice off diced fresh is so much better

1 fresh lime squeezed

2 Tbsp cilantro minced

Red or green bell peppers .. I like red for the sweetness and color it adds Minced

1 Jalapeno minced < more if ya like the spice .. I added 2 to mine

Red onion ... about 1/4 cup .. Minced ..

OK I know your gonna make a bunch of this .. just go by look and color is all I do .. if its pretty you should be good to go


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 11, 2012)

jjw, a question. I watched an Alton Brown show last year called, "Feasting on Waves" where they sailed around the Caribbean and ate at different locales. I don't recall exactly where it was, but they shot an episode featuring Spiney lobsters and he mentioned all the rules and regulations the fishermen had to go thru to bring them up. Apparently, not just anyone could dive for them, you had to be licensed and adhere to strict protocal, etc., etc.  Is that the same in the U.S.V.I.?

Only reason I ask is, well, you being a diver and all...


----------



## baja traveler (Jun 11, 2012)

You could also try making ABT's on the side, but cut the cheese amount down and stuff with lobster. I made Chile relleno's that way once and they were to die for. I cut the lobster up and baked it drizzled in butter before stuffing the chile. Next October when lobster season rolls around here, I'll be doing it with mini sweet peppers ABT style.


----------

